# P2 + stuff vs. P3



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

Choosing a TT frame (for TT only, No Tri) has brought me down to the P2 and the P3. I plan on racing a weekly TT and competing Provincially and in neighboring states as I have done in previous years. I have a Quarq powermeter so ignore the crank differences. 

According to my budget I have come down to this: 

1) 2011 P2 with upgraded bars (Brezza) and Hed Jet Disc (and run my 404 in the front). 

2) 2011 P3 entirely stock. I will be using my 404's until I can slowly upgrade the parts. A friend of mine will let me borrow his rear disc for when I enter actual races. 


Personally I prefer the P3's color, and it ranks at the top in terms of aerodynamics. I am fairly flexible (especially around the hip) so I would be able to assume a more aggressive position with the P3, that I may not be able to with the P2 (the P2 has a slightly higher headtube). 

Thoughts?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally I would definately go for the P3, especially with the 2011 spec. I just looked at the built kit and they have really created a nice stock TT bike!

This is assuming you go with the Dura Ace build:

From what I can tell the Brezza and Aura use almost the same shape so the only difference may be weight, which really does not matter in a TT. You could always upgrade bars later. Much easier than upgrading a whole frame. I think the aero difference between the P3 and P2 is probably larger than the difference in the bar's shape. 

Since you already have 404s you can use those for race wheels and maybe get a $100 wheel cover until you can afford your own disk. I used a cover for 2009 and it worked extremely well. Its just as fast as a HED disk (HEDs disks are simply a carbon wheel cover bonded to the rim on a spoked wheel)

If you are going stock on the P3, will you get the crank even though you already have the Quarq? You could always sell the crank afterwards, or ask the shop if they would lower the price if you dont take the crank at the time of purchase.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I went the P2 route and used the $1500 for wheels. What you should know is that the P2 fits many many more riders than the P3. If the P3 fits you better then that would be the logical choice but given the P2 may provide a better fit, the aero benefit (which is minimal in terms of seconds) you would actually be faster on the P2. YMMV.

That said, I am happy with the P2 and pass a lot of P3s. I even have never been passed by a P3...go figure.

With the extra 1500 I scored an 808 front and Zipp disc in the rear. 

See avatar for a quick look.


----------

